# Best place to live for Asthma and Allergies?



## BenPratt (Nov 9, 2020)

I am considering retiring early because of my migraines and which are triggered by allergies and weather changes. I find I feel much better near the ocean, and It looks like there are several places in Portugal the barometric pressure is stable. What I don't know is where in Portugal I should consider. I do plan a post-covid research trip, but I can't stay everywhere for all the seasons! Ideally, I would like wind off the ocean, low humidity, stable weather, and low allergens. I would probably prefer to be relatively close to a bigger city, and a place that has a little history too. But my health is my first priority. 
Any suggestions? Do people move there because of their allergies and where? I have spent several hours on the internet but am not finding what I need.


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey Ben Just recently meet with my MD about what you are asking. This is not much help but he made it clear that some humidity is helpful. His main point was high desert, dry conditions are not your friend. Hope you get some tips as I am in your camp when looking for allergy utopia.


----------



## BenPratt (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks, let me know if you find out anything. I live in Minnesota, which couldn't be much worse for my conditions.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Different people have different allergies. For example I'm allergic to dust. It would help if you mentioned what you're trying to avoid. Cold is a greater trigger for my asthma. 

Pressure changes are weather related. Seaside might have perfect summer weather but winter storms are still likely to happen.

Depending on what treatment you're on for your asthma you should check if it's available or if you'd need to change to something else.


----------



## BenPratt (Nov 9, 2020)

Mostly I am trying to have clean, pollen-free air. Is it safe to assume that since the prevailing winds come off the Atlantic then living close to the Atlantic will have cleaner air?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, This is just a generalisation but on hot days (there are many of these) where the cooler air from the Atlantic mixes with the walmer land/air and forms a haze - visible from kilometers away - like a thin grey mist which is very humid and several degrees cooler so you may get fresher non-pollen air but you also get higher humidity. There tends not to be large fields of agricultural crops or grazing for animals so pollen comes from the natural plants and these flower at different times but it all depends on which pollen you are sensitive to. History is everywhere here and few places have been destroyed (no WW2 bombs) there's everything from Islamic art to Templar castles to Christian shrines so even the centuries old houses in little towns are still there and lived in by normal people. Do an internet search for pictures of Tomar for an idea of what is here. You'll probably find the quality of the properties more important than the weather as these were traditionally built of local materials and not insulated so mould (a serious allergen) is quite common in older properties in winter. So, you do need to be here and see what works for you and what doesn't, somewhere like Coimbra which is old, is on a wide river, had reasonable transport links, has an old university, etc.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I am guessing the colder climates would probably be the best. Living at the North Pole would probably be a great place for allergies, but not so great for enjoying life.

I suffer from chronic bronchitis and quite a few allergies. Living near the coast has always been better for me, a nice breeze coming off the ocean usually has me feeling my best. Mold and mildew are major problems for me, if my house is damp then I use a dehumidifier (especially in a basement). The humidity at the beach does not seem to bother me much, but humidity in the house is a different story entirely.

I have found that chemicals can make my allergies more severe. I avoid chemical cleaners, chemical hair products, scented laundry detergents, colognes and perfumes, etc. If you suffer from allergies you may want to try to end your dependance on chemicals, Try to use products that are natural and do not contain any of your known allergies.

The inside of the house is important too. No carpeting, hard surface floors only. No drapes or curtains, hard surface blinds only. A robotic vacuum is nice to run a few times a week, especially if you have a pet. In wood framed houses I am careful to stay away from homes that have blown-in insulation (usually in older homes that were not insulated when they were built). I do not think that is a problem here though, 99% of homes here appear to be masonry. Quality allergen filters on forced air heating and cooling systems are great too, but forced air systems do not seem very common here either.

You may have an issue with moving too, this happens to me whenever I move. You will likely come across new sources of pollen that will have a stronger effect on you. Have you ever gone on vacation somewhere and been whalloped by an allergy? You have been immersed in your local area pollens and over time you are slowly building some immunity toward them, but the new ones will hit you like Mike Tyson hitting Michael Spinks. If you are moving to a new region I suggest buying their local honey online and start eating that regularly before you even move. The local honey will have traces of the local pollens and you will start building your immunity in advance.

I would be very careful with allergy medications. I am not a fan of Big Pharma and allergy medications will likely harm your brain. I would avoid all drugs as well unless absolutely necessary, consider them more chemicals. I do not even take pain relievers anymore. God makes good stuff, corporations only make money.


----------



## JJ_Gav (Feb 2, 2021)

In central Portugal, some 50km from the coast, my respiratory problems and allergies only appear for a month or two in the deepest of winter, otherwise this is the best I've ever had it compared to other places I've lived in.


----------

